# BNP fry in my 90G



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

so while I was working on my saltwater tank, my girls were yelling at me saying there are 4 worms in big tank..
I thought " great! aggie female or panduro pair can eat them." and kept working on getting more zoas lol.

I was dragged to the tank by 2 girls to "help" worms to be close to aggie or panduros. I noticed they were not worms!! it was BNP fry!!!!!!!









I was able to take 2 fry but could not get the other 2.









I put these guys in the tank that I know for sure they won't be eaten... shrimp tank!! 
they seem to be happy so far as there any food for them.. I hope I can find the other 2 before my dwarf cichlids get them


----------

